# Get em while they last



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have em both coming, while on the subject of T-shirts, I wants a "Super Cracker" Tshirt like in this video.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yeah, t-shirts available here: Zazzle | Custom T-Shirts, Personalized Gifts, Posters, Art, and more


----------

